# What happened to all the forums?



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 26, 2004)

A few people have asked this question.

They are still there, however we have restricted access to some of our forums to registered members only.  In order to view them, you must login.

We are experimenting with this setup for a short while to determine how it effects operations.

Any questions, concerns or comments, here's the place to air em. 

-The Mgmt-


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 26, 2004)

Good idea.  It really isn't an inconvience so it shouldn't be a hassle for the members.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 26, 2004)

Ahhhhhhhh,  no more lurking?

Oh well, it's not a big deal.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the idea 
If someone wants to visit all th times or vosit even once in  while It is not hard to register and it only takes a few minutes the first time.
Why lurk unless you have something to hide


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 26, 2004)

For those that still like to lurk,

Click on User CP

Click on Edit Options

Select the Invisible box.

You will be invisible to the general public.

:asian:


----------



## GAB (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi, new supporting member here, any advice any thoughts as to the posts that are pertinent, (that should or shall be read)? 

What is the desire to lurk?? If lazy, or don't want a cookie, that is one thing.  
I would say the way most of the boards work the cookie is planted by the "Guro" (designer) of websites.. Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 27, 2004)

I've 'unlocked' things temporarily as there were some problems with the permissions.  Please note that this may change at any time, provided I can get the code to do what we want it to do.

Thank you.


----------

